# JFreeCharts - Dummy für fehlende Daten



## komplexor (5. Sep 2011)

Hallo, 

für mein Projekt habe ich ein TimeSeries Chart, der wie folgt aussieht.





Die Daten dafür kommen aus einer Datenbank. Jetzt kommt es aber vor, dass in der DB Lücken Auftreten, d.h. nicht zu jeder Zeit ein Datensatz vorliegt. Für diese Lücken müsste der Chart, bzw. der Graph eigentlich auf der "0" liegen, tut er aber nicht. Z.B. liegen für den Zeitraum vom 3.Sep. bis 5.Sep. keine Daten vor, das wird aber nicht ersichtlich. Jmd. eine Idee wie ich diese Lücken mit einen Dummy füllen kann, bzw. wäre ein andere Chart sinnvoller?
Hoffe auf eure hilfe.


----------



## Andi_CH (5. Sep 2011)

Offensichtlich wird interpoliert - tja 0 ist eben nicht Nichts und Nichts ist eben nicht automatisch 0.
Du solltest doch in der Auswertung nachvollziehen können wo die "Nichts" nicht gelesen werden und da 0 einfügen.

Ob ohne deinen Code zu sehen eine Aussage machen kann ist eher fraglich


----------



## bERt0r (5. Sep 2011)

> wäre ein andere Chart sinnvoller?


Ja, eventuell wärst du mit XYSplineRenderer glücklicher. Der sollte nur da Punkte auf der Linie zeichnen wo auch Daten sind.
edit: Link gefixt


----------



## komplexor (5. Sep 2011)

hmm, 

das wär ne möglichkeit, allerding konnte ich nicht herausfinden wie ich diesen zu nutzen habe, evtl. könntest du mir da noch ein wenig helfen. hier mal meine methode die mir meinen aktuelle chart liefert.


```
public ChartPanel getsicAverageChart(Object[] selStations) throws SQLException {
		Timestamp ts;
		Timestamp tsBefore = new Timestamp(0);
		double sic = 0;
		String station;
		ChartPanel chartPanel = null;
		DefaultCategoryDataset dataset = new DefaultCategoryDataset();
		ResultSet sicRS;
		ResultSet interruptionBegin;
		Timestamp intrBeg;
		
		XYSplineRenderer xySplineRendere = new XYSplineRenderer();
		XYDataset xydataset = null;
		TimeSeries timeSeries = null;
		TimeSeries borderSeries = new TimeSeries("Fixborder");
		double border = 0.035;
		
		TimeSeriesCollection tsdataset = new TimeSeriesCollection();
		
		for (int i = 0; i<selStations.length; i++) {
			station = selStations[i].toString();
			sicRS = dbi.getsicAverage(station);
		
			while (interruptionBegin.next()) {
				intrBeg = interruptionBegin.getTimestamp(1);
				System.out.println(intrBeg);
			}

				timeSeries = new TimeSeries("sic");
					while (sicRS.next()) {
						sic = sicRS.getDouble(1);
						ts = sicRS.getTimestamp(2);
                                                timeSeries.addOrUpdate(new Minute(ts), sic);
						borderSeries.addOrUpdate(new Hour(ts), border);
					}
				tsdataset.addSeries(borderSeries);	
				tsdataset.addSeries(timeSeries);
		        tsdataset.setDomainIsPointsInTime(true);
		}
		xydataset = tsdataset;
		JFreeChart chart = ChartFactory.createTimeSeriesChart(
				"Monitor", 
				"Datum", 
				"sic [m]", 
				xydataset, 
				true, 
				true,
				false
				);
		
		XYPlot plot = chart.getXYPlot();
		ValueAxis yAxis = plot.getRangeAxis();
		yAxis.setRange(0, 0.1);
    	if (chartPanel == null) {
	        chartPanel = new ChartPanel(chart);
		}
			return chartPanel;		
		}
}
```


----------



## bERt0r (5. Sep 2011)

Bin leider selbst keine Experte mit der API, hab aber dieses Sample gefunden: JFreeChart: Time Series Chart Demo 1: the renderer is modified to show filled shapes : Time Series ChartChartJava


----------



## Harry Kane (5. Sep 2011)

komplexor hat gesagt.:


> Z.B. liegen für den Zeitraum vom 3.Sep. bis 5.Sep. keine Daten vor, das wird aber nicht ersichtlich.


Also für mich wird das schon irgendwie ersichtlich. Die Pause zwischen dem 20. und 23. August ist ebenfalls ziemlich klar. Mir ist aber nicht ganz klar, was du von dem Liniendiagramm erwartest: in einem Liniendiagram werden Linien von einem Datenpunkt zum nächsten gezeichnet. Du möchtest offenbar eine Unterscheidung zwischen "grossen Abständen" bei denen die Linie zur Ordinate runtergeht, und "kleinen Aständen" bei denen die Linie einfach weitergezeichnet wird. Leider kannst nur du wissen, was "grosse" und "kleine" Abstände" sind! Wenn du möchtest dass vor einem großen Abstand die Linie auf die Ordinate runter und nach dem Abstand wieder hochgeht, musst du zwei entsprechende Datenpunkte einfügen.
Etwas anders sieht die Sache aus, wenn du in regelmässigen Zeitabständen einen Datenpunkt hast, dieser aber eine y-Koordinate von "NaN" hat, also eine fehlender/undefinierter Messwert an einem gegebenen/definierten Zeitpunkt (ob das bei dir der Fall ist, kann ich nicht sagen). Dann könnte die methode setDrawSeriesLineAsPath(true) des XYLineAndShapeRenderers (der bei einem TimeSeriesChart verwendet wird) helfen. Diese unterbricht nämlich die Linie, wenn bei einem Punkt der x-oder y-Werte Double.NaN ist. Dann sind allerdings einzelne nicht-NaN Punkte, die zwischen zwei NaN-Punkten liegen, unsichtbar, weil weder die Linie von dem NaN-Vorläufer noch zu dem NaN-Nachfolger gezeichnet werden kann.
Wie wärs mit einem Punktediagramm?


----------



## komplexor (6. Sep 2011)

@bERt0r danke für die mühe

@Harry Kane
ich erhoffte mir, das fehlende Daten, also fehlende Zeiträume in einer Timeserie als solche erkannt werden und demendsprechend auf 0 gesetze werden. Aber letztendlich bleibt es halt nur ein Rechner und man muß ihn weiterhin ALLES sagen . Habs jetzt so gelöst, dass ich mir über ein query aus der DB die Lücken hole und in die Timeserie einfüge. Allerdings dauert das ziemlich lange, mal gucken ob ich das demnächst noch ummodeln kann. Aber es läuft erst mal.
Danke an alle


----------

